
Amazon just filed a bunch of international trademarks for 'Amazon Pharmacy' - SenHeng
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/21/amazon-files-trademarks-for-amazon-pharmacy-in-uk-australia-canada.html
======
whateveracct
Could be some fun counterfeits :zany:

~~~
achow
Interesting first thought on seeing this news.

Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22106305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22106305)

